# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  آیا علاقه مند به یادگیری qt هستید؟

## a.toraby

اگر دوستان علاقه داشته باشند من مطالبی رو که در وبلاگم قرار می دم در اینجا هم آپلود می کنم تا همه بتونیم استفاده کنیم
البته یک بار این کار رو در انجمن p30world انجام دادم اما استقبال نشد. شاید بچه های اینجا با سواد تر باشند. اگر اینجا هم استقبال نمیشه من وقتمو بیهوده تلف نکنم
به نظر میرسه مدیر این تاپیک هم به خاطر عدم استقبال دلسرد شده و دیگه ادامه نداده
.
.
.
هدف نهایی من نوشتن یک کتاب در مورد qt هست و اگر شما استقبال کنید من هم به این ترتیب می تونم چیزای بیشتری یاد بگیرم و سوالاتی را که به ذهن خودم نرسیده یا مشکلاتی را که برای خودم پیش نیامده تجربه می کنم
درود
.
.
تعداد نظرات شما نشان دهنده میزان استقبال شما از این مبحث و باعث دلگرمی من می باشد

----------


## vahid4134

من که موافقم خیلی دوست دارم یاد بگیرم (البته اصلا اطلاعاتی در مورد qt ندارم)

----------


## vcldeveloper

کار مفیدی خواهد بود. می تونید سرفصل هایی که می خواید آموزش بدید را در همین تاپیک بزارید؟

----------


## sang9111

آقای ترابی کار بسیار جالبی هست من قبلا با شما تماس گرفته بودم .......  من بعد از یه مدت که باهاش کار کردم با قریب اتفاق امکاناتش برای برنامه های معمولی ؟آشنا شدم و اولین آموزشم از روی مقالات شما بود دز انجمن ولی چون کامل نشد مجبور شدم از روی رفرنس بخونم  این کاره شما کاره خوبی هست ولی کلا به خاطره .netکلا زیاد سراغ qt نمی یان

----------


## vahid4134

> آقای ترابی کار بسیار جالبی هست من قبلا با شما تماس گرفته بودم .......  من بعد از یه مدت که باهاش کار کردم با قریب اتفاق امکاناتش برای برنامه های معمولی ؟آشنا شدم و اولین آموزشم از روی مقالات شما بود دز انجمن ولی چون کامل نشد مجبور شدم از روی رفرنس بخونم  این کاره شما کاره خوبی هست ولی کلا به خاطره .netکلا زیاد سراغ qt نمی یان


اما بچه ها باز متن علاقه زیادی دارند

----------


## sang9111

آره در متن باز بگیم پرطرفدار ترین رابطGUI  حرف بیربطی نیست مثل خوده من که عاشقشم ...
به نظره شما ها می تونه مناسب باشه برای نوشتنه برنامه های فنی و مهندسی می خوام نظره هر کی کار کرد رو بدونم

----------


## satanic0098

سلام به همگی

برنامه نویسی qt در ویندوز کار عاقلانه ای نیست -
بهتره برای برنامه نویسی در ویندوز از زبان های خود مایکروسافت (.net) استفاده کرد.

ولی در لینوکس  GUI Programming  ا  - QT بهترین گزینه هست.

موضوع اصلی اینه که اگه خواستید اموزش بدید بهتره تحت لینوکس اونا ارائه بدید.

qt در ویندوز مثل cygwin در ویندوزه.

----------


## sang9111

تا حدودی حرف شما صحیح است مسلما به قدرت اون ها نمی رسه ولی یادمون نره که کمپانی بزرگی مثل adobe  در برنامه photo albom  از qt  استفاده کرده این یکی از دلایل من برای استفاده از qt بود  من همیشه به رفتاره کمپانی های بزرگ نگاه میکنم چون اون ها سالها از ما جلو ترن

----------


## vahid4134

> تا حدودی حرف شما صحیح است مسلما به قدرت اون ها نمی رسه ولی یادمون نره که کمپانی بزرگی مثل adobe  در برنامه photo albom  از qt  استفاده کرده این یکی از دلایل من برای استفاده از qt بود  من همیشه به رفتاره کمپانی های بزرگ نگاه میکنم چون اون ها سالها از ما جلو ترن


من با این دوستمون موافقم.
شما باید به عام نگاه کنید نه به خاص. اگر یک برنامه حرفه ای باشه که مخاطبشون لینوکس کارها باشه صحیح. اما cross platform بودن رو نباید یادمون بره. الان بیشتر مخاطبان  ایران ویندوز کار می کنند .  به همین دلیل باید روی ویندوز هم آموزش داده بشه
البته اگر آموزش رو زودتر شروع کنید چه بهتر

----------


## a.toraby

سلام بچه ها. هدف من از راه اندازی این تاپیک این بود که با نظرات شما آشنا بشم و اگر قرار باشه یه تاپیکی راه بندازیم برای آموزش qt جوری باشه که همه بتونن ازش استفاده کنند و اینجوری نباشه که همه چی پای یه نفر باشه. اتفاقی که تو انجمن پی سی ورلد افتاد و برای همین من حتی 10 در صد متن های آماده خودم رو اونجا ارائه ندادم . چون حتی مدیران انجمن هم از qt سر در نمیاوردن. این کاملاً مشهود بود. پس من هم که قصد این کار رو دارم صرفاً نمی خوام اطلاعاتمو مفتی در اختیار دیگران قرار بدم. حق دارم اینو بخوام که بقیه هم تجربیات خودشون رو در این زمینه بیان کنند. اینجوری هممون با سواد تر می شیم. فقط باید این اطمینان خاطر برای همه بوجود بیاد که همه مدام در تکاپو هستند. نه اینکه یکی مثل من بیاد مطلب بزاره بقیه هم بیان استفاده کنند و برند پی کار خودشون. یا اینکه فوقش یه تشکر بنویسن برن. اینجوری انگیزه نویسنده هم افت پیدا می کنه

----------


## vahid4134

> سلام بچه ها. هدف من از راه اندازی این تاپیک این بود که با نظرات شما آشنا بشم و اگر قرار باشه یه تاپیکی راه بندازیم برای آموزش qt جوری باشه که همه بتونن ازش استفاده کنند و اینجوری نباشه که همه چی پای یه نفر باشه. اتفاقی که تو انجمن پی سی ورلد افتاد و برای همین من حتی 10 در صد متن های آماده خودم رو اونجا ارائه ندادم . چون حتی مدیران انجمن هم از qt سر در نمیاوردن. این کاملاً مشهود بود. پس من هم که قصد این کار رو دارم صرفاً نمی خوام اطلاعاتمو مفتی در اختیار دیگران قرار بدم. حق دارم اینو بخوام که بقیه هم تجربیات خودشون رو در این زمینه بیان کنند. اینجوری هممون با سواد تر می شیم. فقط باید این اطمینان خاطر برای همه بوجود بیاد که همه مدام در تکاپو هستند. نه اینکه یکی مثل من بیاد مطلب بزاره بقیه هم بیان استفاده کنند و برند پی کار خودشون. یا اینکه فوقش یه تشکر بنویسن برن. اینجوری انگیزه نویسنده هم افت پیدا می کنه


هم بهتون حق میدم هم ازتون گله دارم
به خاطر این بهتون حق می دم چون حقیقت رو دارید میگید و بقیه هم باید بیان و کمک کنند
گله ازتون دارم که خیلی ها qt رو بلد نیستند (مثل خود من) که مشتاق هستند بیان و یاد بگیرن.
شما هم مطمئن باشید چهار پنج تا بی سواد از qt (مثل من) هم بیان و مطالب شما رو بخونند همین که براشون سوالاتی پیش بیاد هم به علم شما و هم تجربه شما هم افزوده میشه

----------


## man4toman

سلام دوست عزیز
شما سطح سواد برنامه نویسی پی سی ورلد رو  با اینجا مقایسه نکن.
خوب من خودم فقط 2-3 ماهی هست با Qt (به بزرگی و کوچکی نوشتنش توجه کنید!) آشنا شدم.
توی این مدت یه مقدار با اون کار کردم. ولی خوب یه سری چیزا رو نتونستم اجرا کنم.
شما کار رو شروع کن ماهم اگه چیزی (در مقابل شما!) برای گفتن داشتیم ارائه می کنیم.
روی من در مورد مقالات ترجمه ایی حساب کنید.
موفق باشید

----------


## a.toraby

> هم بهتون حق میدم هم ازتون گله دارم
> به خاطر این بهتون حق می دم چون حقیقت رو دارید میگید و بقیه هم باید بیان و کمک کنند
> گله ازتون دارم که خیلی ها qt رو بلد نیستند (مثل خود من) که مشتاق هستند بیان و یاد بگیرن.
> شما هم مطمئن باشید چهار پنج تا بی سواد از qt (مثل من) هم بیان و مطالب شما رو بخونند همین که براشون سوالاتی پیش بیاد هم به علم شما و هم تجربه شما هم افزوده میشه


دوست عزیز منظور من این نیست که همه باید qt بلد باشند. خوب اگر اینجوری بود که نیازی به این کارا نبود.
فرض کنید من یک آمزش شما رو می خونم و میرم انجام میدهم. نتیجه هم می گیرم. در حین کار فلان مشکل برام پیش اومده و با یه سرچ تو اینترنت مشکلم حل شده. وجدانیش اینه که بیام اون مشکل رو تو انجمن مطرح کنم و به عنوان یک تجربه برای بقیه تعریف کنم. اینطوری خیلی سریع تمام سوراخ سمبه ها و مشکلات کار هممون خیلی سریع برطرف میشه. من هم می تونم اون آمزش رو تکمیلش کنم.

----------


## a.toraby

فقط کافیه تعداد کسانی که اعلام همکاری می کنند به 10 نفر برسه. اون وقت این منم که می ترکونم
;)

----------


## sang9111

روی منم حساب کنید من عاشق Qt  هستم و یه مدتی هست که باهاش کار می کنم  Qt  یه چیز جدید تقریبا تو ایران ما باید صبر کنیم و با حوصله تا اون بیشتر جا باز کنه آقای ترابی سطح علمی اینجا بیشتر از اون جای

----------


## man4toman

سلام دوباره



> فقط کافیه تعداد کسانی که اعلام همکاری می کنند به 10 نفر برسه.


دوست عزیز اگه این 10 نفر بیاد بگن ما هستیم بعدش دیگه نیان ....
اگه قراره شروع کنیم بهتره زودتر استارت زده بشه.
علاقمندای به بحث کم کم جمع میشن.
موفق باشید

----------


## vahid4134

من که خیلی دوست دارم یاد بگیرم. من هستم (چیزی بلد نیستم از qt ها)

----------


## harmonika

من هم هستم

----------


## vahid4134

چه استقبالی!!!!!

----------


## gun_linux

شما آموزش رو بزارید کم کم همه جمع میشن

من هم هستم!!!

----------


## Arman_gh

> فقط کافیه تعداد کسانی که اعلام همکاری می کنند به 10 نفر برسه. اون وقت این منم که می ترکونم


۲۱ اف پست در این تاپیک تاکنون! عزیزم می‌خواهی انقلاب کنی دنبال نیرو می‌گردی؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

اون تعدادی که باید اعلام می کردند، کردند. تاپیک قفل میشه.

----------

